# Tiger Barb With Abscess



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,

I was looking at my fish this evening and noticed that one of my tiger barbs has a rather large abscess or boil on its tail. Basically It looks like a large, red zit. I can tell that there's some sort of pus in it, because it has a head much like a zit. The fish doesn't seem to be in any sort of distress, it's still eating and swimming around in the school. Nonetheless, it is very large for the size of the fish, it takes up much of the tail.

The abscess seems to be a new development, if it was there last night or this morning, I didn't see it.

Does anyone know what this is? I've searched online, but haven't found a disease that seems to match. Is there something I can give the fish to make this go away?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Any possibility you can get a few pictures?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a picture, admittedly it's pretty crappy. Sorry, but the fish weren't in the mood to pose for me 

All you can really see in the picture is that there is a large red spot on the tail of the fish. The red spot is some sort of abscess. It's fin is intact and undamaged, the abscess is on the muscle of tail.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I was able to take a couple of better pictures, does anyone know what's wrong with my fish?


----------



## Amilou (Feb 23, 2021)

Does it look like this


----------

